# why does the term "cultural appropriation" piss people off so much.



## Farmer Dave (Feb 3, 2020)

I think "cultural appopriation" can be a fair complaint, like yeah you probably shouldn't make a halloween costume out of a group's traditional clothing.


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 3, 2020)

Why do you keep making bait threads?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> Why do you keep making bait threads?


Because he has the awwwwwwwwwtism.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Feb 3, 2020)

You should stop channeling your inner potato, Dave.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 3, 2020)

If we can't mock each other's heritage then why bother intermixing at all?


----------



## Some JERK (Feb 3, 2020)

Because it sounds like a city-council budgetary term from the 70's


----------



## Diabeetus (Feb 3, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> If we can't mock each other's heritage then why bother intermixing at all?


Being mean is bad. Everything has to be positive.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 3, 2020)

Why do you hate traditional cultures OP?


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 3, 2020)

My family has a proud history of killing Indians and I will be damned if I don’t continue our cultural tradition of mocking their existence


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 3, 2020)

Because most of the posters on this board supposedly live in multicultural societies, of which one of the alleged claims is that inter cultural encounters can be a source of enrichment for one another and like other forms of human development it involves finding something that already exists and adapting it in some way.

It's also incredibly one sided. Speaking as an asian; look at the far east today. They all have part or wholesale adopted aspects of western culture such as music or dress and nobody cares if I wear a tux or not. But like with the now infamous "My culture is not your prom dress" fiasco the moment a white person wears a qipao or dreadlocks the woke inquisition loses their minds.

White people have a culture too and I'm allowed to adapt or adopt theirs in any way I choose but DONT YOU DARE TOUCH MY THINGS WHITE DEVILS!!!

I wouldn't be offended if someone wore my traditional dress as a halloween costume; I've dressed up as a knight, vampire and the like before because sometimes an outfit just looks pretty. But I'm not white so I get a free pass I guess.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 3, 2020)

You're right.  Any white person who acts, dresses, or talks like a nigger should be hung.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 3, 2020)

I think this is as good a place as any to post this story. I met an old black man at work the other day and he and I began discussing the state of Alabama. At one point he decided to tell me about how his next door neighbor was Grand Wizard or whatever for the KKK and how he used to babysit his kids for him. He said it wasn't anything unusual because he understood that while the man he was babysitting for hated aspects of his race he didn't hate him. In fact, he went on to say that the Grand Wizard once told him he didn't even really hate black people, he just didn't want them sleeping with white people specifically. It's one of the most eye opening conversations I've ever had regarding race relations. I never thought I would see a black man whom I know to be very 'anti-racism' speak so kindly of a member of the KKK.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 3, 2020)

Because sharing elements from cultures has been something human beings do since the dawn of civilization.

I can see where the idea must have started and to be fair it's somewhat reasonable, in the 2000s you had dumb white girls with Asian character tattoos that probably didn't even know what they meant (or were wrong about what they thought they meant) or dumb frat guy types with Polynesian tribal tattoos that probably didn't even know what the word Polynesian meant.

In other words it's when white people didn't have a genuine appreciate for another culture but only adopted things as part of chasing trends.

But it quickly evolved into something unreasonable, SJWs now don't care whether you have a genuine appreciation of another culture or not, whether you're willing to educate yourself about something or not, it literally all boils down to if you're white then it's "hands off" anything is not a part of "white" culture.

But again, it's a two way street, cultures have always borrowed and adapted things from one another, it's absurd that SJWs want to try to segregate and ghettoize white people as only being able to be one specific thing.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Feb 3, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I think this is as good a place as any to post this story. I met an old black man at work the other day and he and I began discussing the state of Alabama. At one point he decided to tell me about how his next door neighbor was Grand Wizard or whatever for the KKK and how he used to babysit his kids for him. He said it wasn't anything unusual because he understood that while the man he was babysitting for hated aspects of his race he didn't hate him. In fact, he went on to say that the Grand Wizard once told him he didn't even really hate black people, he just didn't want them sleeping with white people specifically. It's one of the most eye opening conversations I've ever had regarding race relations. I never thought I would see a black man whom I know to be very 'anti-racism' speak so kindly of a member of the KKK.


Have you ever watched the documentary "Accidental Courtesy"?  Daryl Davis has the same mindset.  He initially started talking to some of them after one of his shows simply because they all enjoyed the same music and realised that a lot of the hate is simply due to ignorance and being brainwashed in their youth.  Over the decades,  he befriended several of them to the degree that they chose to leave the klan.  One of them was an Imperial Wizard no less and asked Davis to be his daughter's godfather.



Dom Cruise said:


> But again, it's a two way street, cultures have always borrowed and adapted things from one another, it's absurd that SJWs want to try to segregate and ghettoize white people as only being able to be one specific thing.


I always found it amusing that these sorts go on and on about how woke they are for having 'diverse' friends, yet most of them probably never lived in a foreign culture (or in a different environment than they're accustomed to) and only speak one language).  Their friends had to 'culturally appropriate' a language foreign to them just to communicate with their dumb asses.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 3, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I think this is as good a place as any to post this story. I met an old black man at work the other day and he and I began discussing the state of Alabama. At one point he decided to tell me about how his next door neighbor was Grand Wizard or whatever for the KKK and how he used to babysit his kids for him. He said it wasn't anything unusual because he understood that while the man he was babysitting for hated aspects of his race he didn't hate him. In fact, he went on to say that the Grand Wizard once told him he didn't even really hate black people, he just didn't want them sleeping with white people specifically. It's one of the most eye opening conversations I've ever had regarding race relations. I never thought I would see a black man whom I know to be very 'anti-racism' speak so kindly of a member of the KKK.


That reminds me of a Louis Theroux documentary where he goes to interview a white supremacist; the guy has black neighbours that he's quite friendly with and when Louis points out that they're, well, _black _the guy just looks at him and says "Well yeah, but they're good ones." as if Louis is being stupid.

I've met a few "racists" here in Canada and they're much the same, they take a dim view towards certain groups of people on paper but on an individual level they'll happily be polite if not even friendly with somebody outside of their race. People are strange.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't care if any dumbass weeaboos wear kimonos and shit, just don't steal from our culture or force your "superior" culture onto us.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 3, 2020)

Because 99% of the people that utilize the term are young urban white people that need to compensate for their latent racism and lack of self-determination, and the only way that their microcephalous minds could think to accomplish this was pretend they care even halfway about the "minorities" they'll generally lump together like they're some homogeneous "other" while oftentimes bungling history in their white savior complex (e.g. not realizing that braids have always been a multiethnic phenomenon).

Cultural appropriation in the way they _want _others to understand term does happen, but it's rarely a valid complaint when reported on at all. And hardly anyone cares-- even if it was able to be seen as offensive, the "minorities" they want to defend from the "bad whites" could not care enough. Far too busy either trying to survive or trying to succeed.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 3, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> That reminds me of a Louis Theroux documentary where he goes to interview a white supremacist; the guy has black neighbours that he's quite friendly with and when Louis points out that they're, well, _black _the guy just looks at him and says "Well yeah, but they're good ones." as if Louis is being stupid.
> 
> I've met a few "racists" here in Canada and they're much the same, they take a dim view towards certain groups of people on paper but on an individual level they'll happily be polite if not even friendly with somebody outside of their race. People are strange.



To be fair, though, I can understand that.

I've definitely run across groups of people that, as a whole, tend to exhibit some horrible behavior that I can't stand, and most of the members are pretty much walking stereotypes. But then I've also encountered individuals who _technically _belong to that group, but don't fit the stereotype at all and are generally very nice people. Sometimes it _can _be really tempting to just outright say you hate that group because 90% of the ones you've encountered were utter shit, even though you actually like the 10% of them that were nice.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 3, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> You're right.  Any white person who acts, dresses, or talks like a nigger should be hung.


Press F for my brother.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 3, 2020)

People don’t like being told they’re racist.  And cultural appropriation is always racist.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cultural appropriation is a perennial nonissue being blown up into a BIG DEAL.  People "appropriate" other cultures constantly, and imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 3, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I think this is as good a place as any to post this story. I met an old black man at work the other day and he and I began discussing the state of Alabama. At one point he decided to tell me about how his next door neighbor was Grand Wizard or whatever for the KKK and how he used to babysit his kids for him. He said it wasn't anything unusual because he understood that while the man he was babysitting for hated aspects of his race he didn't hate him. In fact, he went on to say that the Grand Wizard once told him he didn't even really hate black people, he just didn't want them sleeping with white people specifically. It's one of the most eye opening conversations I've ever had regarding race relations. I never thought I would see a black man whom I know to be very 'anti-racism' speak so kindly of a member of the KKK.


Reminds me of a black guy I know that is into the same music as the stereotypical skinheads are. He has a lot of very racist skinhead friends that hug him when they walk into him in the street; sometimes to the aghast faces of their friends who don't know him.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 3, 2020)

Libtard identifier; No one likes Ac*demics leaving their containment zones.


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 3, 2020)

Because it's only ever used against white people, no other race, mainly by black people.
"Cultural appropriation" is a phrase used in order to be racist towards white people but still come out as the victim.

If this was used in a fair way then I wouldn't have a problem with it but it isn't.
White people created so much that there's no possibility of going through life without heavily relying on the products of "white culture".
Cars, trains, planes, discovering and harnessing of electricity, phones, the radio, television, computers, the internet, the list goes on and on.
Even some of the most popular and commonly used clothes have been created by and for white people, such as the suit. Imagine if white people acted like woke blacks whenever a non-white person wore the suit, shit would be insane.

This is just one of those things which need to be tackled as they happen.
I don't let someone say this shit and get away with it IRL, I call them out and make them feel dumb right then and there.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Feb 3, 2020)

As a human, I will claim any aspect of any human culture which appeals to me.   "Cultural appopriation" is pure bullshit.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 3, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


....that mediocrity can give to success.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2020)

Overcast said:


> ....that mediocrity can give to success.


Those who imitate success at least have enough braincells to rub together to realize that it's a good thing to try to imitate.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 4, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Cultural appropriation is a perennial nonissue being blown up into a BIG DEAL.  People "appropriate" other cultures constantly, and imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


This. Most people who aren't neck deep in social justice don't care if their culture is being appropriated.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 4, 2020)

Because it's another one of those nonsensical made up pairing of words like "racial equality"


----------



## troon patrol (Feb 5, 2020)

In the war of the first world problems the first battle is racism, or any derivation or slight instance of. In other words: these issues are discussed by faggots/cunts who used to be happy till they went to college and were convinced by college professors teaching subjects that will never benefit them in the least that the society they live in is secretly horrible.


Meanwhile in Africa... niggers commit genocide because they are from the wrong tribe and nobody waging a twitter war on those caught wearing a Pocahontas/Aladdin costume cares lol.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 5, 2020)

Mostly its because it's simplification, despite certain short bus riders assumptions (like the poster most cultures) don't really hold the bulk of their cultures traditions as sacred. It's pretty reasonable that a sacred prayer or artificact not be used in some corporate shit shit but nobody should really give a fuck if you make a meal or wear some clothes which are traditionally associated with some other culture. Not in the least because most cultures tend to want to profit  from and proliferate their culture to the point where it gains genuine clout.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Feb 8, 2020)

I think it started out as "don't use something that's a very sacred religious practice as just another fashion statement"  (people who think warbonnets are just bad ass, or little goth shits who use rosary beads as necklaces), but has expanded to the usual dumbasses thinking ANY kind of cultural sharing as "stealing".   Dreadlocks and kilts are not the same t hing.  
There's a difference between turning a major spiritual ritual into some kind of big skit at Half-Time, vs a school cafeteria having Taco Tuesdays.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Feb 8, 2020)

I think it's stupid because cultural diffusion is just a part of being human. Everybody shares and borrows customs and ideas from each other. If I didn't know they believed in social justice, I would think the people screaming "CULTURAL APPROPRIATION!" were racial separatists.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 8, 2020)

So, lemme just get this straight: *Leftists *demand everyone to stick to their native heritage, because it's supposedly racist to borrow from other cultures? Uh... isn't this exactly what the far-right, especially European nationalists, say all the time?

So, they really believe something like:

_"Multiculturalism good, cultural exchange bad."_ -- the postmodern left

Whatever you think about nations, races, cultures, migration and the like, but isn't holding these two viewpoints simutainously, a huge contradiction in itself?!?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 8, 2020)

That would be if multi-cultural meant a multiplicity of cultures. But what it actually means is the subjugation and suppression of the previously dominant native culture and people.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Feb 21, 2020)

Cultural appropriation is one of those ideas that's been foisted onto people from collective academics who didn't go beyond a 8th grade level of critical thinking and comprehension. There is no such thing as actual cultural appropriation.

There are two distinct categories regarding cultural exchanges, one of celebration, one of emulation and adaptation.

In a case of cultural adaptation, one culture coming into contact forced or otherwise, adapts aspects of that culture that are beneficial to its own culture, this might be language, sciences, technology, or cultural evolution. And this makes sense since culture is never relatively static where there is a wider cultural exchange. Aside from isolated tribes in Africa and the Amazons, all cultures evolves over time, and even within those cultures regional differences occur as part of this evolutionary change. The modern U.S. is not one singular homogeneous culture, and even if it was, there would be variation that would have occurred from cultural influences over time.

A multitude of examples can be found throughout history both within the development of western cultures, and within indigenous cultures as well. The modern world for the most part has adapted a majority of elements of western culture, democracy, English as a trade language, pedagogical methods, technology.

The other element, celebration is the one that tends to cause the most controversy among the modern woke crowd, despite the fact that it is used usually in good spirit. Someone who buys indigenous clothing, or learns a language, or elements of that culture, isn't in the act of appropriation, they are in the act of self discovery and self enrichment. Something which these luddites of course fear, because independent thinking and life experiences interfere with the hive mind/mob mentality. Likewise those people who celebrate an aspect of world culture, by dressing up as an indigenous person. This is perfectly acceptable, other cultures partake in this as well and the majority of sensible people simply don't care. They don't see it as a problem.

And that is just it, the majority of people do not see it as a problem. Any claim at cultural appropriation is usually a pathetic attempt at someone with excessive levels of white guilt, or a sociopathic desire to get revenge for their race by deliberately being a pedantic dickhead, while often not knowing anything about the specific group they claim to be standing up for. (Your average person is often woefully ignorant of the subjects or cultures they pretend to have an affinity with.)

TLDR: Cultural appropriation is a myth invented by the woke left and minorities in order to use as racial leverage against gullible guilt ridden middle class whites and idiots.


----------



## Demon King (Feb 21, 2020)

It is an argument based on a non-existent problem, and portrayed as some really offensive bullshit, when in fact it is just people having fun and no one is actually offended. Literally a made up problem.


----------



## Dr. Merkwurdichliebe (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm still waiting for the SJWs to apply some consistency to their ukases on cultural appropriation.

For starters: no more non-white people as musicians in symphony orchestras. In particular, Asians playing the piano is outrageously offensive. And no, after their Steinways have been confiscated -- and Yamaha's factories have been  burned -- the racist yellow bastards are not allowed to play Beethoven on their little bamboo xylophones.


----------



## Sayon (Feb 25, 2020)

It's just what happens when rootless and alienated coomsumers try to force an identity for themselves.


----------



## Deryn (Feb 25, 2020)

Demon King said:


> It is an argument based on a non-existent problem, and portrayed as some really offensive bullshit, when in fact it is just people having fun and no one is actually offended. Literally a made up problem.


SJWs don't want to solve problems and make the world better, they just want to get angry at people, they're the kind of guys who are only happy when they have something to complain about, because they just love playing the victim card. Even in places where they're the clear majority and in power, they pretend to be oppressed minorities.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 25, 2020)

???

Indians didn't dress up like those Halloween costumes rețard.


----------



## Sayon (Feb 26, 2020)

Does We Wuz Kangz count as Cultural Appropriation?


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Feb 27, 2020)

Sayon said:


> Does We Wuz Kangz count as Cultural Appropriation?



No We Wuz Kangz is the true my brother, Jacoub needs to pay for his crimes, inventing whitey and then them culturally appropriating everything a brother ever did by white washing and making it part of their fake ass culture.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 27, 2020)

Demon King said:


> It is an argument based on a non-existent problem, and portrayed as some really offensive bullshit, when in fact it is just people having fun and no one is actually offended. Literally a made up problem.







Turns out that most people like to share their culture.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 29, 2020)

Because it implies something is being forced to fit into something it doesn't want to, ie. an edgy teenager being told to grow up and dress properly. And then they don't grow up and stick to those ideals, and now see it practiced everyone in the world, including between cultures, cus adaptation is a pretty normal thing in life.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 2, 2020)

SJWs persist on the principles of "if there isn't a problem with it, make it so there is one".

The same people who try to explain it, often without the necessary step of calling it out as bullshit, tend to sit on the fence with such pussywhipped garbage excuses like "it has to be talked about, EVENTUALLY" when applying it to something that never brought it into question. By the way if you use "it interconnects so it has to be brought up into detail eventually" you have the brain of a cuck. Admit you wanted to annoy others in spite of the risk of abandonment.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 2, 2020)

When I was in middle school, I learned this term called “cultural diffusion”. Cultural diffusion meant a mixing of cultures. The context of where this applies to is the Hellenistic period under Alexander the Great. During the Hellenistic period, there was a mixture of Greek culture with various African and Asian cultures. This diffusion brought along advances in science, art, philosophy, music, and mathematics. If the Greeks didn’t bother sharing their traditions and knowledge with other ethnic groups, some of the modern advances we have would not exist today.

On the other hand, there exists cultural appropriation, which I believe is only really useful in very few circumstances. Most of the time, I believe that the term is misused. From a logical standpoint, if all cultures in human history never made contact with one another and shared things with each other, we wouldn’t have many advances. For instance, the Taoists in China invented gun powder, and by the 12th century, gunpowder began to be used in Europe. By the 16th century in Europe, the Europeans invented the earliest guns. Today, guns are manufactured in many places around the world. Had it not been for Asians and Europeans sharing their ideas, we would not have this technology. Had the Chinese only kept gunpowder to themselves and decried “cultural appropriation” at anyone else using the technology, modern warfare as we know it would not exist. By preventing other people from sharing their ideas, customs, and traditions, it would drive more people apart and lessen the chances of really important breakthroughs.


----------

